# Canadian Bacon with Morton's Recipe



## tasunkawitko (Dec 27, 2011)

x


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 27, 2011)

Sounds like a plan!


----------



## sprky (Dec 27, 2011)

Sounds like you have a good plan to me.


----------



## big casino (Dec 27, 2011)

well unsmoked canadian bacon is actually called  peameal bacon it would be sold just cured not cooked and rolled in peameal mostly today it is rolled in cornmeal I believe,

also you shouldn't need take it to 160 the one recipe I have says to take the IT  to 142.

I had another recipe tell me 147 but it also says not a problem to take it to 160

I do not use this method of curing I inject mine and than soak in a brine for a few days and then  set them out to dry over night in the refrigerator, then I brush egg yolk on them b4 smoking to give the outside a golden color, then I put in the smoker with dampers open wide at 130 for a couple hrs to dry some more then up to 150 for an hour or so then I take the smoker up to 160 and wait for the IT to reach 142, but I also have taken it to 160 and thought it was just as good  and seemed a bit firmer

I have taken it to different IT and every batch has been awesome and everyone has loved it, I have my father and uncles requesting it quite often


----------



## tasunkawitko (Dec 27, 2011)

hey, casino -thanks for the tips and ideas. the 160 degrees was purely a guess, but i agree that the lower temperature would make a lot more sense, considering that it is a solid hunk of meat. i'll try something in the 147 range and see what happens.

one of these days i will have to try injections, and if i ever do large hunks of meat with bone, it will be a must-do. for now, i'll try the dry brine in vacuum seal, which seems to work well for the smaller pieces of meat. the egg-yolk brush sounds good too, to give a great colour.

thanks again! i am looking forward to the project.


----------



## venture (Dec 27, 2011)

This one from Shooter Rick is a favorite at our house.  We kick it up slightly, but it is very good as posted here:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/74611/requested-cb-recipe

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 27, 2011)

Now I have done the recipe using brown sugar and tender quick. Then smoked to temp and it turned out really good and delicious to


----------



## rstr hunter (Dec 27, 2011)

I concur on the 142-147 temp I did some like you are doing last spring and took to 160 as that was FDA temp at that time.  Turned out OK but dry. Was planning to stop at 145 on my next batch. Make sure to post pics.


----------



## custom99 (Dec 27, 2011)

I let my first try at it go to 158 and it was a little dry. Sticking with the 145-147 is my opinion.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jan 2, 2012)

hey, guys - has anyone ever used mapleine when dry-curing canadian bacon? i'd really like to get some maple flavour in there while sticking close to the recipe above and usuing a dry cure. i've tied using maple syrup in ground venison bacon, but for this project it seems that mapleine woulf fit the bill more adequately.

any experiences?

thanks guys - looking forward to giving this a try.


----------



## eman (Jan 2, 2012)

i use the TQ recipe when doing CB but add an extra TBSP of brown sugar per lb of meat.

 came out great.


----------

